# whats the BEST chest ISOLATION exercise



## juggernaut2005 (May 29, 2006)

I can't seem to hit my chest right.. Anytime I do chest my front delts get pumped and I barely feel any pumps on my chest..

Flat bench presses are out for me..  Hurt my shoulders back in feb and decided to quit flat benches..


My routine

Incline dumbell presses 12, 19, 8, 6
decline barbell presses 15, 12, 10, 8
cable flyes 15, 12, 10, 8

I've tried everything.. high weight, low reps, low weight high reps.. BUT my delts keep getting pumped!!

Anyone care to share a few tips/exercises that'll leave my pecs pumped!!

Im also considering eliminating shoulder/delt workouts till my chest caztches up.. Good idea? or bad??

Thanks!


----------



## CowPimp (May 29, 2006)

Aside from the pump, are you seeing the results you want in terms of chest development?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (May 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Aside from the pump, are you seeing the results you want in terms of chest development?



Good question.. well my chest has always been big and I like how its looking now.. SO I guess I'd say yeah I like how its come out but there's always room for improvement...   I feel like I'm not tearing my pec muscles anymore when I do chest.,.. Plus the fact my delts get pumped makes me feel I'm not hitting the pecs right..


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 29, 2006)

Sounds like your shoulders are overpowering your pecs... which is something I had a problem with too.

Stick with basics, but try starting with decline, then dips, then incline press.


----------



## CowPimp (May 29, 2006)

You could try some pre-exhaust work.  I'm not a big fan, but in the case of overpowering delts it might help.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (May 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You could try some pre-exhaust work.  I'm not a big fan, but in the case of overpowering delts it might help.




Please elaborate


----------



## juggernaut2005 (May 29, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Sounds like your shoulders are overpowering your pecs... which is something I had a problem with too.
> 
> Stick with basics, but try starting with decline, then dips, then incline press.




hmm.. so kick off with decline benches then dips then incline??  Ill give that a shot and see what happens.. any rep range preferential??


----------



## CowPimp (May 29, 2006)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> Please elaborate



Superset an isolation exercise for your chest with a compound movement right afterward.  So, do those cable flys and immediately follow with some sort of bench press variation.  You'll have to reduce the weights you use on your compound movement, but it should ensure that your chest is fried afterward.


----------

